# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  منشور قضائي بحوالة الديون الخارجية الخاصة بأجهزة الدولة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رئاسة السلطة القضائيةالمكتب الفني والبحث العلمي

النمرة: م ف/ 2 / 1

التاريخ: 26 أغسطس 2013م

منشور قضائي رقم {4} لسنة 2013م

الموضوع: حوالة الديون الخارجية الخاصةبأجهزة الدولة





لقد بدأت بعض الجهات الدائنة للدولة في اتخاذ إجراءات اقتضاء ديونها أو تنفيذها عن طريق شركات تخصصت في الحلول محل هذه الجهات دون مراعاة للقوانين الوطنية واجبة التطبيق.وبناءً عليه، ولما كــــــان لزاماً المواءمـــة بين حق التقاضي المكفول للدائن - أصالةً أو وكالةً- وبين النصوص القانونية التي تنظم إجراءات التقاضي وتنفيذ الأحكام.فإننا نوجه المحاكم بمراعاة ما يلي:- 
أولاً: إن بيع الدين بالوجه الآنف ذكره في حقيقته مما يسوغ تكييفه ضمن عقد الحوالة، ويشترط لصحة عقدها صدوره كتابياً وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة (507/5) من قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984م، والحوالة تحدث تبدلاً في مراكز أطراف عقد الدين، وذلك التبدل هو ما أوجب ضرورة توفر عنصر التراضي بين أطرافها جميعاً، وفقاً لما نصت عليه المادة (507/1) من قانون المعاملات المدنية لسنة 1984م، وسواء كانت الحوالة في شكلها التقليدي، أو كانت بالوجه المحمول عليه المتمثل في حالة بيع الدين ، ففي الحالتين يشترط تراضي أطرافها.وبناءً عليه فلا تقبل الدعاوى من أيٍ من الأطراف بشأنها ما لم يقدم المدعي ما يثبت ذلك التراضي الكتابي.
ثانياً: إذا قبلت الدعوى في دولة أخرى وصدر الحكم فيها بشأن الدين المحال الخاص بأجهزة الدولة دون مراعاة لشرط القبول الكتابي من المدين، فعلى المحاكم الوطنية عند تنفيذ ذلك الحكم الأجنبي مراعاة ضرورة استيفاء ذلك الحكم الأجنبي للشرائط كافة بدءاً من توفر شرطي التراضي والتوثيق بالكتابة، ووصولاً إلى التحقق من استيفاء الحكم الأجنبي لشرائط تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية المقررة بموجب المادة (288) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لسنة 1983م. 
ثالثاً: لا أثر لهذا المنشور في حق التقاضي المكفول للدولة الدائنة – أصالة أو وكالة -، ويطبق هذا المنشور فقط فيما يدخل في معنى الأقضية والأحكام الخاصة بحوالة الدين بالمفهوم الآنف الذكر.
والله الموفق ،،،
صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم العشـــرين من شهر شوال عام 1434هـ

الموافـق اليـوم السابع والعشرين من شـهر أغسطس عـام 2013م  

   محمد حمد أحمد أبو سن رئيس القضاء
*

----------

